

HTML5 clone of Mortal Kombat, with multiplayer support over WebSockets and WebRTC - myhnuserr
http://mk.mgechev.com/

======
valarauca1
I honestly gave up after 2 minutes of loading various javascript files.

------
ramtatatam
No combos :-(

